# What Did You Have on Your Last Sandwich?



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2019)

I usually have a sandwich every day for lunch.

Today I had on it:  cucumber, tomato, swiss cheese and lite mayo.  Oh yeah, it was on wheat toast!

What did you have on your last sandwich?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 12, 2019)

Because I have to eat gluten free I usually put everything on a rice cake. Today I had tuna salad. I could buy gluten free bread but I'd have to take out a loan to pay for it and it really isn't that good. In the winter I make a loaf or two. Better than store bought.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2019)

Just tonight for supper. A thick, juicy hamburger between two slices of bread. Chips and beans on the side.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2019)

My last sandwich was tuna on a white Kaiser roll.  Getting ready to have some RibEye burgers on whole wheat buns.


----------



## Leann (Jul 12, 2019)

Fresh off-the-vine sliced tomato with a few slices of organic chicken breast on whole wheat bread. It was my lunch today.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

Honey mustard ham on a white crusty roll, at lunchtime..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Yummy!


----------



## jujube (Jul 12, 2019)

I made a wrap today with a flour taco, black beans, corn that I cut off a cob from last night, shredded cheddar cheese, and some salsa, heated up in the microwave.   It was so good, I made myself another one.  

Then I needed a nap.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 12, 2019)

half a chicken salad sandwich this afternoon and a slice of Patti LaBelle's buttermilk pie.  Great dinner!!


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 12, 2019)

I had Melba toast Ryebread, three slices of smoked ham, baby Swiss with lettuce and mustard the bread was lightly toasted it was very delicious and low-calorie too because the bread that I use is very thin and only 110 cal for two pieces so I can have one whole sandwich and not the guilt that goes along with it fantastic


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2019)

jujube said:


> I made a wrap today with a flour taco, black beans, corn that I cut off a cob from last night, shredded cheddar cheese, and some salsa, heated up in the microwave.   It was so good, I made myself another one.
> 
> Then I needed a nap.


Sounds really good and I love all the ingredients!  Cheddar is my favorite cheese.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Just tonight for supper. A thick, juicy hamburger between two slices of bread. Chips and beans on the side.


I haven't had a good hamburger in awhile...think I'll get some ground round when I go shopping.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2019)

Smoked turkey breast on whole wheat with mayo.


----------



## Leann (Jul 12, 2019)

jujube said:


> I made a wrap today with a flour taco, black beans, corn that I cut off a cob from last night, shredded cheddar cheese, and some salsa, heated up in the microwave.   It was so good, I made myself another one.
> 
> Then I needed a nap.


I'll definitely make this. Sounds delicious.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

On whole wheat, mayo one side, mustard the other, with summer sausage, bolony, tomato, lettuce, old cheddar cheese...


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 13, 2019)

BBQ chikin 'tween some buns

gooood samich

had two


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2019)

Home canned coho salmon, mayo, my own garlic dill pickle slices, aged white cheddar, tomato, baby spinach, and chopped green onion from garden, lemon pepper, on homemade bun.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 13, 2019)

"Beyond meat" patty, thrown on the bbq grill, lettuce, tomato, grilled onions, soy cheese, kalamata olives, tomato puree, on a grilled bun, with potato chips, homemade cole slaw, baked beans and potato salad. Yeah, then I took a nap in the RV.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 13, 2019)

Sloppy Joe..(2)


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 13, 2019)

Tomato, onion, swiss cheese, mayo, on some artesano bread, yum..


----------



## gennie (Jul 13, 2019)

Egg salad on toasted pumpernickel with a scattering of home-sprouted radish sprouts.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2019)

Just ate a sliced avocado sandwich on whole wheat toast.

(Speaking of avocados, Aldi had them for 69 cents apiece! I've never seen them so cheap and they were decent sized, too!)


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Just ate a sliced avocado sandwich on whole wheat toast.
> 
> (Speaking of avocados, Aldi had them for 69 cents apiece! I've never seen them so cheap and they were decent sized, too!)


That's a lot better price than where I have been grocery shopping!  I've seen them at Save A Lot for 33 cents each--earlier in the year.  Where I go now they are 1.99 each!  I won't pay that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

For my Sunday lunch I will have toasted jewish rye bread with a boca veggie burger, swiss cheese, tomato and light mayo.


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 14, 2019)

Egg salad on a cheese ciabatta roll and a glass of veggie juice.
Yogurt for dessert.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 14, 2019)

*Ham, provolone cheese and some roasted red pepper.  Today's lunch.  May just have another for dinner*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2019)

*Smoked salmon mousse on cinnamon & raisin bread.. for brunch*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 14, 2019)

Cheese Steak


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2019)

Smoked turkey on white bread with mayo, lettuce and sliced onion.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> Smoked turkey on white bread with mayo, lettuce and sliced onion.


I love turkey!  Couldn't find any at the store today.  Sounds yummy!


----------



## Judycat (Jul 14, 2019)

Sliced chicken breast on toast with light mayo. Side of rice and a lettuce salad. Blah I wish I could eat the things I used to.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2019)

I am right now finishing of my lunch that consists of a Turkish bread roll filled with finely sliced roast beef that I cooked myself in the oven. It is simply seasoned with black pepper and salt and spread with horse radish cream.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 14, 2019)

Today it was a small plain flour wrap, butter and peanut butter. Crunchy of course for the health part


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> I am right now finishing of my lunch that consists of a Turkish bread roll filled with finely sliced roast beef that I cooked myself in the oven. It is simply seasoned with black pepper and salt and spread with horse radish cream.


That sounds so tasty!  I usually get my RB at Arby's fast food place but it's never as good as home-made!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

Lakeland living said:


> Today it was a small plain flour wrap, butter and peanut butter. Crunchy of course for the health part


Oh I love butter with peanut butter!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I love turkey!  Couldn't find any at the store today.  Sounds yummy!


I eat a lot of deli turkey for sandwiches. Sure beats cooking it from scratch!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> I eat a lot of deli turkey for sandwiches. Sure beats cooking it from scratch!


I can agree with that plus it's hard to find.


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

Provelone cheese and mustard on a hard roll


----------



## charry (Jul 15, 2019)

i had olive bread, so i just had cheese and tomato inside ...!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 15, 2019)

I have a sandwich every day for lunch
Today,it was tuna fish with a little mayo,lettuce on multigrain bread


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2019)

For lunch I had tomatoes and swiss cheese on lightly toasted rye bread and with lite mayo.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 15, 2019)

Cukeamole, two slices of vegan mozzarella, on toasted, artisan, sourdough slices, with garlic and turmeric.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 16, 2019)

Ground round with garlic dill pickle, mayo, spicy brown mustard on wheat bread.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 16, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Ground round with garlic dill pickle, mayo, spicy brown mustard on wheat bread.


I bought some ground round.  Going to make me a burger!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 16, 2019)

Ham-with a bit of barbecue sauce..Doing myself some burgers in a wholemeal roll for lunch.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> That sounds so tasty!  I usually get my RB at Arby's fast food place but it's never as good as home-made!



If you only saw what the roast looked like @ Arby's before it was cooked... Once upon a time, I was in charge of Maintenance there, 51 stores...

The last sandwich I had was Skippy Peanutbutter with homemade strawberry jam...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 16, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> If you only saw what the roast looked like @ Arby's before it was cooked... Once upon a time, I was in charge of Maintenance there, 51 stores...
> 
> The last sandwich I had was Skippy Peanutbutter with homemade strawberry jam...


I love PB!  I eat too much of it if I buy it....


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2019)

PB & J....very exotic right?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 16, 2019)

Pappy said:


> PB & J....very exotic right?


Simple pleasures are the best!!!


----------



## oldman (Jul 16, 2019)

Lettuce, tomato, onion, pickles, cheese and mayo all served on top of two hamburgers and put in a sub roll. This was a cheeseburger sub.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 17, 2019)

Today my sandwich was grape jelly with peanut butter


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 17, 2019)

Egg salad on a roll with some cole slaw on the side.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2019)

German bologna with American cheese and horseradish mustard on low cal/carb whole wheat bread.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

I had Cinamon and Raisin toast topped with Blue Brie, for brunch this morning...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2019)

Chicken salad on whole wheat.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 17, 2019)

*For lunch today I made a Nutella and cream cheese sandwich.*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2019)

Peanut butter and mashed bananas on rice cakes.  YUM!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2019)

oldman said:


> Lettuce, tomato, onion, pickles, cheese and mayo all served on top of two hamburgers and put in a sub roll. This was a cheeseburger sub.


Sounds scrumptious oldman!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2019)

I had Hawaiian ham, swiss cheese, tomato, lite mayo. on toasted Jewish rye.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 20, 2019)

Tuna salad on toast. Before that thinly sliced roast beef with mayo.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2019)

Roast beef, swiss cheese, mustard on rye.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2019)

I’m old school. A hot dog on bread.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 24, 2019)

i usually just eat a package of crackers for lunch


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 29, 2019)

A little peanut butter and half a slice of swiss cheese on rye for breakfast.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2019)

Ham, cheese, mustard and white bread.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 29, 2019)

Bacon, tomato and mayonnaise on whole wheat toast


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 29, 2019)

Homemade veggie burger, lettuce, tomato, onion, tomato puree, vegan cheddar, kalamata olives. Oh baby!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 29, 2019)

Toasted ham and cheese on an English muffin for breakfast this morning.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 29, 2019)

Peanut Butter, don’t eat lunch meats, etc.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 7, 2019)

egg, tomato and lite mayo  on rye.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2019)

Smoked turkey breast, chipotle cheddar, tomatoes, mayo on organic 12 grain bread.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 19, 2019)

Peppered turkey on lettuce, swiss cheese, mayo and pickle.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 19, 2019)

*I was out at a meeting. Stopped afterward and got a Philly Cheesesteak.*


----------



## Keesha (Aug 19, 2019)

Tuna salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2019)

Turkey on a wrap with chips and a pickle.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

*Egg sandwich this morning!!*


----------



## toffee (Aug 20, 2019)

TODAYS SARNI IS --brown bread - strong cheddar cheese =with home grown tomatoes and mayo !


----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2019)

Hamburger, tomato and onion on bread.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 20, 2019)

BTL - bacon, tomato, cheese,dill pickle & lettuce on a w/w roll.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

Smoked trout at Lunchtime... 2 sandwiches in one day. That's unusual for me!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 20, 2019)

I had ham sandwich with low cal mayo and lettuce on multi grain bread


----------



## Olivia (Aug 20, 2019)

Baby Swiss, Genoa Salami, mayonnaise on sourdough.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2019)

Roast beef, provolone cheese, thin sliced onion, mayo, basil and oregano on French bread.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)

Tomato with ol'cheese, salt and pepper, and mayo...


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2019)

Cucumber and tomatoes and lite mayo on toasted 12 grain.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 20, 2019)

Cucumber, tomato, alfalfa sprouts, sweet onion, shaved carrots, oregano and powdered rosemary, turmeric and garlic, vegan mozzarella, on toasted spelt bread, with vegan cream cheese spread.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Cucumber, tomato, alfalfa sprouts, sweet onion, shaved carrots, oregano and powdered rosemary, turmeric and garlic, vegan mozzarella, on toasted spelt bread, with vegan cream cheese spread.


Sounds really yummy and nutritious.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2019)

turkey, tomato and lite mayo on 12 grain toasted again.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 21, 2019)

Just had two of these: Beets, grape leaves, spiral cut carrot, cucumber, artichoke hearts, onion, lettuce, tomato, vegan provolone, avocado, vegan sour cream on toasted spelt bread.

Today, I tried something new and exciting: I actually put wood toothpicks in the halves of the sandwich, and then cut it, diagonally. Those little toothpicks really held everything together! Ooh...........


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

Italian cured ham on a freshly baked crusty roll


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Italian cured ham on a freshly baked crusty roll


Yum!


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2019)

Smoked deli sliced turkey, pickle, Swiss cheese, mayo on sesame seed bun.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2019)

Fresh grilled trout, dill mayonnaise, baby spinach and tomatoes from my garden, avocado. Homemade whole wheat challah  bread.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 22, 2019)

Grilled cheese; sharp cheddar on wheat with a dill pickle.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2019)

A hamburger patty w/ thin sliced red onion, ketchup and mustard


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

Kinda a sandwich but not really.. french toast this morning!!


----------



## 911 (Aug 24, 2019)

Anyone know why McDonalds quit selling the Eggwhite Delight?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2019)

Ground chuck, pickle, mayo, and spicy mustard on a sesame seed bun.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 24, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Ground chuck, pickle, mayo, and spicy mustard on a sesame seed bun.


Wow, wish I had that about now!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2019)

Tomato and cheese on 12 grain.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2019)

Tomato and mayo sandwich.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)

I like to make "sandwiches"  without bread when I can,   using lettuce as  bread. .... for instance a fish patty w/ tartar sauce on lettuce.
My husband's diabetic doctor taught me that.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 27, 2019)

Meatloaf. The reason God gave us the brains to make meatloaf is so that we could have meatloaf sandwiches


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

*Wholemeal toast with Blue Brie cheese*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 4, 2019)

Today for lunch I had peanut butter{creamy] with grape jelly on multigrain bread


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 4, 2019)

A rotisserie chicken wrap.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

I just watched Masterchef on TV..and they were making a delicious french toast sandwich with wilted spinach and Shredded crab... with maple syrup bacon on the side..

I thought it was too late to make that now altho' I do have all the ingredients, so I'll make it another day.. but it made me hungry watching them cook, so I had a honey and mustard ham  sandwich !


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 4, 2019)

Peanut butter & jelly on toast, some fake butter stuff on the home made bread. It's my go to sandwich and I can have it on the low cholesterol diet.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2019)

*Italian sausage, onions and peppers on a bun.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 4, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> *Italian sausage, onions and peppers on a bun.*


Oh, I'd love to have that right now!


----------



## Llynn (Sep 4, 2019)

BLT on sourdough.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 5, 2019)

Cheeseburger, fries, salad and coffee.Out to lunch with a friend.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 5, 2019)

We just came from "Goodsons"...home of Texas' best Chicken Fried Steak...no, didn't get it , got a grilled chicken sandwich with home grown tomatoes, lettuce and extra crispy bacon on a multigrain bun.  They do it right!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2019)

Liberty said:


> We just came from "Goodsons"...home of Texas' best Chicken Fried Steak...no, didn't get it , got a grilled chicken sandwich with home grown tomatoes, lettuce and extra crispy bacon on a multigrain bun.  They do it right!


Sounds so good!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 5, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds so good!


You are so right Ruthanne...if you were here, we'd have dinner!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2019)

Liberty said:


> You are so right Ruthanne...if you were here, we'd have dinner!!!


Wow, I'd like that!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 5, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Wow, I'd like that!


Come on down to Texas and you can stay with us and jump in the pool and "have a blast"!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Come on down to Texas and you can stay with us and jump in the pool and "have a blast"!


Thanks!


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh, I'd love to have that right now!



*Here you go!
*


----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2019)

Tuna fish sandwich, potato chips, pickle and ice tea.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

*Shredded white  crab, cherry tomatoes,  and a dollop of  Taramasalata  in a warm Pitta bread *


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> *Here you go!
> View attachment 75955*


Just saw this...YUM!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2019)

Half avocado, havarti cheese, mayo on 12 grain bread.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 21, 2019)

Deli ham on a low carb wrap dressed with Huy Fong Chili Garlic Sauce.


----------



## gennie (Sep 21, 2019)

Does a lettuce wrap count as sandwich?  If so, a smear of egg salad sprinkled with radish sprouts, all homemade except for the hen's contribution.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2019)

Imported Italian salami


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 21, 2019)

For dinner this evening I had ham, provolone, roasted red peppers on rye. With Miracle Whip


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> For dinner this evening I had ham, provolone, roasted red peppers on rye. With Miracle Whip


I love rye bread!


----------



## Wren (Sep 21, 2019)

Sliced chicken breast with mayo, lettuce, black pepper and sea salt, simple but tasty


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 21, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I love rye bread!


That is almost all I eat. Love it too


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> That is almost all I eat. Love it too


I haven't had it in awhile because I get food delivery from aldi's now and they don't have rye bread.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

I had a hot dog yesterday when we were out ....not very nice, but hey I was starving and that's all that was available at the time..


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2019)

Roast beef, chips and a big dill pickle.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 22, 2019)

Deli sliced oven roasted turkey, lettuce, tomato, sprinkled pepper, a little mayo on seeded rye...I luv that bread too....with a side of my homemade coleslaw (only make it once in a blue moon)....


----------



## jaquie (Sep 23, 2019)

Bacon, lettuce, cheese, onion on toasted whole wheat.  Pickle on the side.  Oh, yeah, I almost forgot...baked chips.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 23, 2019)

I had tuna fish  with lettuce&bit of mayo on multigrain bread for lunch,with couple petite carrots,trailmix with glass of chocolate milk,hit the spot for me


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2019)

Today we had smoked pastrami on rye bread with mayo and onion.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2019)

Turkey on a low carb wrap with mayo and SF bread & butter pickles.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Turkey on a low carb wrap with mayo and SF bread & butter pickles.


@Aunt Bea Is that  "Senior Forum" bread and butter pickles?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> @Aunt Bea Is that  "Senior Forum" bread and butter pickles?


*S*ugar-*F*ree!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> *S*ugar-*F*ree!


Great!  I didn't know they had sugar free pickles.  I could use them but also need Salt Free...what's next for me..flavor free?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Great!  I didn't know they had sugar free pickles.  I could use them but also need Salt Free...what's next for me..flavor free?


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 23, 2019)

Pulled pork w/Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce, onions, pickles on a toasted bun.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Pulled pork w/Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce, onions, pickles on a toasted bun.


Yum, I use Sweet Baby Ray too.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Garlic!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2019)

I like turkey, but for some reason the deli-sliced turkey seems too wet and rubbery,ugh.

Is there a better brand I should try?

Black Forest ham is usually lots better, especially the kind they sell at Whole Foods and believe it or not, the kind in the black, flat package at Aldi!

So what's a good deli sliced turkey?  Thanks.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I like turkey, but for some reason the deli-sliced turkey seems too wet and rubbery,ugh.
> 
> Is there a better brand I should try?
> 
> ...


I like the Oscar Mayer Cutting Board sandwich meats (ham and turkey).


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I like the Oscar Mayer Cutting Board sandwich meats (ham and turkey).
> 
> View attachment 77005


Oscar Meyer, huh? Thanks, CM!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2019)

turkey, havarti cheese, tomato on toast.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I like turkey, but for some reason the deli-sliced turkey seems too wet and rubbery,ugh.
> 
> Is there a better brand I should try?
> 
> ...


*
*yes that's the German ham which is really good from aldi, as is the sliced duck. and the treacle and stout ham...


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

Tomato, Old Cheddar Cheese, and mayo...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 24, 2019)

Have you tried Boars Head freshly sliced at the deli counter RR? Costs a little more but tastes like fresh baked turkey.... I cant eat the packaged meats, as you said, cuz of the rubbery, wet and very salty taste, ewww...


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

Deli seasoned roast beef with coleslaw on toasted Vienna bread.


----------



## jaquie (Sep 24, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Pulled pork w/Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce, onions, pickles on a toasted bun.


Ahhh...Sweet Baby Ray's.....I believe I could have a sandwich with just that!  Love it on grilled chicken.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 27, 2019)

ham with mayo/lettuce on mulitgrain bread with petite carrots,trailmix glass of V8{low sodium}


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*Back bacon..... *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 27, 2019)

Turkey on a wrap.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2019)

turkey, cheddar cheese, mustard, tomatoes on 7 grain toast.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2019)

Rotisserie chicken with mayo on a low carb wrap.


----------



## Miss Beach Bum (Oct 27, 2019)

Tuna Salad and a slice of Swiss Cheese.


----------



## charry (Oct 27, 2019)

today i had a peanut butter sandwich with sliced cheese....!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Have you tried Boars Head freshly sliced at the deli counter RR? Costs a little more but tastes like fresh baked turkey.... I cant eat the packaged meats, as you said, cuz of the rubbery, wet and very salty taste, ewww...


I haven't, but maybe I will, Thanks @PopsnTuff


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)

*This morning I had a croissant with French ham !!*


----------



## twinkles (Oct 27, 2019)

i had a hamburger and mayo with lettuce


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2019)

Chipolte black bean burger, onion, whipped cream cheese on sprouted 7 grain toast slice.


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 11, 2019)

Two scrambled eggs, two slices of pepper jack cheese and three strips of bacon, salt and pepper, between two slices of french bread.  I make these quite often.  I call it my "mega-eggwich."


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 11, 2019)

Today was a flashback to the school lunch ladies!



I had a tuna boat, tuna salad on a hot dog roll with American cheese sails.

Mine didn't have any goldfish crackers but I think that they are a great touch!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2019)

A hambuger patty on whole wheat bread w/ dark, spicy mustard.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 11, 2019)

An Antones tuna fish sandwich.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 11, 2019)

Toasted Turkey with blueberry jam


----------



## oldal (Dec 11, 2019)

For dinner tonight, we picked up from Carls Jr. restaurant. I had a burger and side salad. The burger was 
a 1/2lb. Charbroiled Black Angus Beef Patty, Two Slices of Melted American Cheese, Lettuce, Two Slices of Tomato, Red Onions, Pickles, Mustard, Mayonnaise and Ketchup, served on a premium bun.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2019)

Last night's dinner was a grilled ham and cheese sandwich.

I sprinkled the outside of the sandwich with a little bit of garlic powder before I put it in the pan, very tasty.


----------



## Wren (Dec 12, 2019)

Yesterday I had mayo, corned beef and lettuce in a whole meal bread roll...yummy


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

*I'm having it right now, a Soft roll stuffed with hot  Bacon and sliced tomatoes *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *I'm having it right now, a Soft roll stuffed with hot  Bacon and sliced tomatoes *


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2019)

Sliced chicken and mayo and a dill pickle on the side.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2019)

Kipper Snacks on toast with mayo spread....


----------



## george-alfred (Dec 12, 2019)

*Nicely thick cut Ox Tongue with English Mustard*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

Our homemade version of an Egg McMuffin, with bacon/egg/cheese on a bagel.


----------

